# Burton Shrinkage/reduced footprint boots and binding sizes (Flow)



## cycle900 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am curious about what size binding I should be using with Burton shrinkage/reduced footprint boots. I have some Driver X's and some Imperials that are a size 9 but Burton says the have a reduced footprint that makes them like a size smaller in outside dimensions. So should I be buying binding bassed on the size 9 or based on a size smaller? I am getting some new Flow's and was wondering if I should go with the large which is for 8 and up I believe or the mediums which goes up to 8 or 8.5. Any ideas? I have on old pair of NXT-AT's in a large and they seem to work awesome but there is a bit of room on the sides of the boot. Never had any problem with the boots shifting but I was wondering if a medium would be better? I hope not since I already ordered a new pair in large but I can always send them back. Thanks guys


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They should really stop advertising shrinkage. They were smaller 4 years ago when Burton started doing Shrink tech but the industry (minus Salomon and a couple smaller brands) have caught up. Buy based on 9's. Get Larges.


----------

